# Big turbo TT project in BC



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi,

Going to lay out my TT build progress in this thread. Not exactly starting from scratch with this one.... the original owner built this pretty significantly the first time around.

Already done:

Aftermarket stereo
Bigger clutch
3" stainless custom made exhaust with 2 mufflers - single tip. 
Custom SS downpipe
Tuned Ecu - MAF deleted 
Greddy profec2 boost controller 
Spearco fmic
1000cc injectors 
Forged rods
Forged pistons
ATP manifold
Garret GT2871 turbo
Tial wastegate 
Snow stage 2 meth injection










The boost controller was set at 18psi low and 28psi high boost. I have it currently set on low boost while I go through everything to make sure there are no surprises.

Here is the short block after piston and rod upgrade.









The first upgrade is to make the stereo install a bit more stealth. Next after that will be coilovers.

Pierre


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Sweet...
Is it front wheel drive?


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

StuartDB said:


> Sweet...
> Is it front wheel drive?


Well it is currently.... but it is a Quattro  - the driveshaft back to the rear diff broke and so it is out of the car awaiting replacement. I drove it home with the Haldex unplugged and in front wheel drive. It started out life as a 180hp 5 speed Quattro. It has 150km on it and about 30k on the redone bottom end.

I believe it should be in the 400hp range at 28 psi - not sure if the rear driveshaft is a common failure at that point or what.

The car is a serious sleeper - looks very stock from the outside. Fairly quiet with the custom rear dual muffler + inline resonator single tip exhaust even though it is 3".


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

This was the first deletion after I got it home. I have a truck so no need for a HD 50lb trailer hitch assembly.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

These gauges and the boost controller are the only tip offs that things are not stock in the interior - I think I am going remove the pillar pod and mount the gauges in the centre air vents. The boost controller is under the ash tray and not super noticeable.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

The guy that built this car is the owner of the shop next to ours. I've known him for a couple years and he is a very capable engineer. He suggested that I turn the boost down to "only" 25-26 psi and then remove the meth setup. He said it was added when he was pushing 30-32 psi as a precaution but not needed at the lower boost levels.

Does this seem like a safe idea?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

The extra cooling that the spray provides is a good thing, you can always switch it off during the winter and leave the kit in place.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Ok - 2 items ready so far for the stereo install. The target is a clean install that sounds good - not a competition type system.

Going to keep the electronics side all Alpine. CDE-136BT Alpine deck - has everything I want and fits under the flip down _TT_ lid. Will run the front speakers off the deck.

Alpine MRV-F300 4 channel amp for the rear speakers and sub in 3 channel mode.

still not 100% on the speakers and sub. Probably going with a JL audio 10".


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

FYI... FWD TTs weren't sold in Canada, only Quattros. All FWD TTs in Canada are USA imports.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Do you mean the prop shaft running the length if the car? I think the centre CV joint take stress from launching.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

StuartDB said:


> Do you mean the prop shaft running the length if the car? I think the centre CV joint take stress from launching.


Yes that is the shaft I am talking about.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

JoeKan said:


> FYI... FWD TTs weren't sold in Canada, only Quattros. All FWD TTs in Canada are USA imports.


Hey you are in Coquitlam! Just down the street from me as far as this forum is concerned.

Pierre


----------



## culver10 (Jun 26, 2019)

> FYI... FWD TTs weren't sold in Canada, only Quattros. All FWD TTs in Canada are USA imports.


Plus the Canadian version had the added bonus of extra ugly 5mph bumpers!


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

that's the first Mk1 TT i've seen with a tow-hitch, always thought it was a no-no trying to fit one as the back end wasn't strong enough to take one,
never seen that 5mph bumper too, how weird, suppose it would just bolt on so easy to take off if you wanted to clean up the front end,


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

That 5mph front bumper 'bump' is also on the rear bumper (non visible in the rear photo), and is moulded in to the front/rear bumper caps, not a bolt-on. One would have to source USA front/rear bumper caps ($$$ if available) and remove the crash absorbing beams to fit them.

Yep - close to Vancouver. I can throw rocks into Burnaby.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Nice Boxing Day deal on a pair of MTX 10" subs. $38 each Canadian.










I found this pic of some painted 6 spokes that I really like - I think I might go this route with mine.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice wheels. Love the simple colour contrast.
Mine were painted many years ago and the paint is starting to chip. They'll need to be restored... eventually.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

JoeKan said:


> Nice wheels. Love the simple colour contrast.
> Mine were painted many years ago and the paint is starting to chip. They'll need to be restored... eventually.


Is there much of a TT community in the lower mainland? I am actually in Abbotsford but close enough. Lots of VW guys around - both air cooled and water. I also have a 914 I was building before the TT came along. Not much activity in the local 914 scene though.

Pierre


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

You can PM me if you want. I'm not really aware of one, although I've seen a few Mk.1 TTs parked around LM. 2 near where I live, and a friend of mine in West Abby picked up a convertible a few months ago from Okanagan. I haven't looked around to check yet if anything is organised - I'll ask.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

JoeKan said:


> You can PM me if you want. I'm not really aware of one, although I've seen a few Mk.1 TTs parked around LM. 2 near where I live, and a friend of mine in West Abby picked up a convertible a few months ago from Okanagan. I haven't looked around to check yet if anything is organised - I'll ask.


I'll pm you once that function is unlocked for me. Would like to talk about your experience with the HPA Haldex controller.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Picked up an Alpine mono sub amp. Going to run it in 2ohm mode with the 2 subs.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Dash vent gauge mount rings arrived today from the UK - I want to get the boost and AFR gauges into the dash and remove the pillar pod. Don't like the look of them.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Rear seat assembly came out today - started to design the sub box/new trunk floor. Pics to follow shortly.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

FYI... Make the speaker assembly removable or hinged, so you don't block access to the fuel pump and the jet pump under the rear seat. Maybe troll the site for pictures of 'rear seat delete' of what others have done.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Not a huge amount of progress over the weekend - mostly spent putting away Christmas decorations - but I did get the lower part of the sub box glued up. I also popped the centre vents out and glued in the gauge adapter rings.










I should be able to pop the box out without too much effort if I need to access the fuel pump.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Not really any new TT progress.... but I did get the front left fender, door and trunk lid ready and in high build primer on the 914 this weekend.  but this is good because once this car is sold the TT can live in the garage.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Getting close to being saleable so I can then finally move the TT into the garage.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks like the 914 is sold  hoping to get the TT into the garage next weekend finally.

914 back on it wheels partly reassembled and ready for the flat deck.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

The 914 is now sold and I can focus on the TT!

Bought a new battery for it today and will be moving it into the garage tomorrow. Pretty excited as it has been a few months now that it has been sitting outside waiting for some attention.

....and it is in now


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Removed the pillar pod and the A/F and boost gauges.










Ok... turns out the glued in plastic rings don't put the 2 gauges where I want as far as the offset to the vent trim rings.










I want them flush to the vent rings so I will have to make 2 new mounts that are slightly different...


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Billet adapters done!



















Way stronger than the plastic rings - not that they really need to be.



















Also bought a set of cheap Eurocollective coilovers. Should be here next week. Curious to see what they are like for the $$


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Coilovers arrived and look pretty good.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

More progress on the rear seat delete / sub box.










Fits nice and level with the stock floor


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

And with holes cut for the 2 x 10's. All of this will be carpeted of course.










The 2 amps will be mounted on the sloping panel right behind the seats - 1 behind each seat.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Gauges in the dash 









Also replaced the broken fan controller


















Baby steps but all count.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

nice work,


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Switched the gauge positions around and confirmed everything is back to working. Also going to see if I can switch the illumination on the deck to red to match a bit better.










Should have the box covered this weekend and start dialling in the sound.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

And done


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Morel Maximo components installed in the doors.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Looking good so far. Any plans to install the 'Rear Seat Delete' netting so stuff in the trunk doesn't slide into the woofers?


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

JoeKan said:


> Looking good so far. Any plans to install the 'Rear Seat Delete' netting so stuff in the trunk doesn't slide into the woofers?


Thanks

Yes-ish....

I actually want to do a 1/2 cage back there and if I do it might be something I hang off the tubing. Other than that this is not a daily driver so I don't really anticipate putting much back there.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Finally got the all the speakers connected - I bought some 6.5" coaxials for the rear but the magnets were too big so for now I reused the stock ones after removing the piggyback amp. The 4 channel amp is connected to the front and rears now - so nothing powered directly off the head unit anymore. It took quite a bit of time to run all the cables under the passenger (right) sill area. Getting the driver door (left) wire from under the glove box area to into the door took forever.... worth all the hassle as it sounds good now even before final dialing in. 



















Ok looking better:


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

I've got everything mostly adjusted and dialed in and It sounds great! I will still upgrade the rear speakers at some point.

I am on the lookout for a different deck though - something with more colour options and possibly mechless.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

TTfromBC said:


> I've got everything mostly adjusted and dialed in and It sounds great! I will still upgrade the rear speakers at some point.
> 
> I am on the lookout for a different deck though - something with more colour options and possibly mechless.


Quite happy with my Kenwood 7100 (now 7200) DAB. Three preouts, dual usb, perfect colour match,
and the flap closes :wink: .


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks like the colour match is perfect!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

TTfromBC said:


> Looks like the colour match is perfect!


It is. Heres another pic with different light. These pics are from the day I was installing it, so the side covers are missing.









How's the subwoofer output in your setup? How you dialed them in yet?


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

For my taste in music it is perfect. I like mostly 80's rock/hair metal, modern radio pop, techno and some modern hard rock. Kind of a mixed bag... 

I like the bass to hit pretty hard, which it does. I have the 2 4ohm subs wired together in a 2ohm load to the mono Amp. This amp is 2ohm stable and according to the "birth certificate" from alpine and tested at 527w rms with a 2 ohm load. I also have the Alpine bass knob added so I can adjust up/down per song easily.

If you like really low rap type bass it would work better if the box was ported. The downside to that is that it would require a much bigger box. I wanted a fairly sleek install/seat delete and definitely prefer clean hard hitting bass to "muddy licence plate rattling bass" so this setup is perfect for my situation. The coming upgrades will be better rear speakers, a new head unit that blends better with the Audi dash lighting and possibly moving the tweeters out of the stock front doors location to somewhere higher up.

Going to move on to refurbing and painting the stock rims, installing the coilovers/wheel spacers shortly. Getting warmer here now and..... who knows I may have some time required to be "spent at home for 10-14 days away from social situations" in the near future....


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

How the thread moved from Big turbo to audio 

Check my 2 audio build threads if you have the time for a read.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1745586

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1847439

Since I wanted to completely avoid the "box", I chose a stealth install which I only recently managed to sort of dial in.
Free air subs are quite tricky to make work. I have essentially range limited the 2 subs frequencies to avoid rattles and bad output. There is some good "thumping bass" but obviously nowhere near a proper boxed sub. And I still havent found time to put tweeters, high frequencies 16-20k are quite low on an oscilloscope check reading... Only place to mount tweeters in the TT is in the A pillars or the center vents (on top of the dash)

Where I did mess up was: a) I didn't get a 4ch amp (for the fronts) as the shop really heavily suggested I do so (only 30 or so euros difference), same amp physical size too. And b) maybe the plan was doomed from the start and I could have had better bass output with good bass drivers (eg seas units) instead of subwoofer drivers... :roll:

And still need to add the tweeters and drive fronts and tweeters separately from the Kenwood in "network mode" for better control and customization...


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Great work - I wish I would have read your posts before it took me forever to figure out how to remove the rear panels.....

I had a Kenwood free air sub installed in the trunk of a 5.0 mustang coupe a long time ago and it worked really well.

Haha I liked the stick tool usage.

The only other problem I have is the system seems to drain the battery fairly quickly. The head unit shuts off if the battery is a bit low and I turn it up? Hoping this is mainly a problem because it is not being driven to recharge fully and regularly. The headlights seem to always turn on when the key is in the first click and I am sure that is not helping with the draining of battery situation. Is there a way to turn the stereo on without everything else turning on? Like in other cars when you turn the key the other way to accessories mode in other cars. I may power the deck off a constant on power source instead of keyed source when I change the deck.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

TTfromBC said:


> Great work - I wish I would have read your posts before it took me forever to figure out how to remove the rear panels.....
> 
> I had a Kenwood free air sub installed in the trunk of a 5.0 mustang coupe a long time ago and it worked really well.
> 
> ...


As I said, its not perfect but not bad..

Re your battery drain problem, are you sure the headunit is connected correctly? There are two power cables (permanent and switched +12v) that in the harness adapter I used I had to switch over. Indication for this would be that your headunit wont keep settings or radio presets whenever you take the key out (but I suppose some HUs will still keep presets even if cables are put incorrectly, maybe thats the case).

Also in Canada I believe you have the fog lights as DRL which also drains battery on startup but shouldn't be a problem otherwise..


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

" Also in Canada I believe you have the fog lights as DRL which also drains battery on startup but shouldn't be a problem otherwise.."

Yes - I think this could be a big part of the problem especially since I am not driving the car right yet.

Currently the stereo turns off/on with the key but I did not check if the pre sets stay.

Pierre


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Well I ended up ordering a Pioneer DEHS6120BS head unit. Will be here in about a week or less hopefully.

*Main selling points*:
3 pairs of 4v pre outs
The display is very similar to the TT - kind of dot matrix font. 
Multi colour display
Lots of crossover adjustability for all channels and sub out. 
Big aluminium volume knob that looks like it belongs in the TT. 
....And really on sale.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks good! Please post pics of it installed.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks much closer to factory correct than the Alpine. The pics make the colour look more pink than it is - it is more red in real life.










The dot matrix type "font" looks very similar to the Audi font. .


----------



## tt180_warly (Mar 25, 2020)

TTfromBC said:


> Looks much closer to factory correct than the Alpine. The pics make the colour look more pink than it is - it is more red in real life.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


Looks good.... does the flap close?


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

tt180_warly said:


> TTfromBC said:
> 
> 
> > Looks much closer to factory correct than the Alpine. The pics make the colour look more pink than it is - it is more red in real life.
> ...


Yes - the flap closes and stays closed.

Better pic showing how it is pretty flush.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

I started the cage project this weekend.

This is the template for the main hoop. It will have flat plates welded to the bottom on each side that will bolt to risers on each side. The risers will be recessed through the speaker box and flush at the top. This will make it easier to install/remove as required.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Finally!! Got a chance to start installing the coil overs. Rear drivers side swapped out tonight and the 20mm spacer installed.

Best to start off as low as possible  









Better fender lip to tire gap


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Keep the posts coming!


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Other side done - hope to get the fronts done this weekend.










Even has KW part numbers on some of the hardware.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Haven't updated here in a while - still haven't installed the front struts..... but will shortly.

The roll cage is done though and I think it turned out great.

I bought some tubing and brought it to my friends shop with a bender and bent the main hoop to the template profile.

Fitting it and the other tubes inside the car and tacked together.










Initially it was fitted and welded up so the flanges sat flat on top of the sub box.










I then made some risers to meet up with the flanges and welded them to the removable chassis braces.



















Notched the sub box to clear the riser flanges and recovered it again. 
This was because I got a few sparks on the felt when tacking it and it looked nasty...










Fits nicely even with the seats all the way back.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Also bought a set of old school 18x8 OZ Vela II wheels. Crazy situation in that they were bought new, had new Dunlop's installed (dated 2002) and then put into boxes until a month ago - sat in the boxes for almost 20 years...

These rims are essentially still as new - having never been installed on a car.



















The tires are still brand new but hard as a rock and probably pretty unsafe.


----------



## R7s (May 27, 2020)

Nice build!

I was really considering building my TT225, but it's my daily driver and I cannot sacrifice pulling the motor and waiting a while to have everything built and ready to drive again.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice score on the OZ wheels. Are they light?

I just put my TT on spare wheels I got off an Euro S3 so I can have the stock wheels restored.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Not sure how light they are?

Going to have the tires removed sometime this week and we'll see.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Picked up a couple cool TT stickers for on the roll cage.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Not much new - no time to work on the car recently but I was able to clean, sand and repaint the stock 6 spokes.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

TTfromBC said:


> Picked up a couple cool TT stickers for on the roll cage.


You do realise that this has nothing to do with the TT car, it's the TT motorcycle road races on the Isle of Man


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

davebowk said:


> TTfromBC said:
> 
> 
> > Picked up a couple cool TT stickers for on the roll cage.
> ...


You do realize that the Audi TT was named in reference to the race....

From Wikipedia:

"The Audi TT takes its name from the successful motor racing tradition of NSU in the British Isle of Man TT (Tourist Trophy) motorcycle race. ... The Audi TT also follows the NSU 1000TT, 1200TT and TTS cars of the 1960s in taking their names from the race."


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Almost exactly a year after I installed the rears.... finally got time to do the front struts.... Waiting on some decent weather to clear coat the stock rims and then put it all back together with new tires.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Bad reaction to the paint when I put a clear coat on top...









Decided to strip them completely this time down to bare aluminum - wow the factory finish is pretty tough and hard to get off.
This is after 5 coats of aircraft grade paint stripper - pretty close now, probably only 2 more applications to get everything off.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Also added a Black Forest Industries shift knob - excellent heavy build quality.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

nice job with the roll-cage, and cheap too,


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> nice job with the roll-cage, and cheap too,


Thanks - pretty happy with how it turned out for my first attempt.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

3 more strippings and now finally ready to sand and paint again.... pretty amazing they have never touched a curb ever in 20 years.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks great - hope you post more pix of your process... what you used for the stripping, what grit you'll use to sand them. I don't have a lot of experience with this so it would be interesting to know the process you are following.

I just had my wheels done - put them on 2 weeks ago, but waiting on the knock-off hub caps to arrive. Tried chipping the re-paint off the original hubcaps but it's a 'tough go' as the re-paint is brittle but hard to get off. Don't want to try chemicals as that might damage the OEM coating (I'm kind of scratching it up anyway - tarnished aluminium paint looks good actually). Ordered Chinese knock-offs just in case - $55 for four is cheap enough and I plan on re-painting them anyway once they start to weather.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

I'll keep posting as I get them done again.... these are really not the longer term wheel I'm going to run but I thought it would be a good idea to clean them up before mounting new tires on them.

I still have the OZ's and also a set of Niche Misanos, which are the wheels I actually want to run, but they have some minor curbing I need to get fixed up.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Repainted all 4 again - no clear coat this time. Just going to see how the spray paint fares....


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks fantastic. OEM colour?


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Darker grey than oem - more titanium like.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Finally the car is back on the ground off the Jack stands!!


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice. The darker tone of the wheel looks good with the body colour.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks - looking forward to insurance next week and some driving.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

TTfromBC said:


> pretty amazing they have never touched a curb ever in 20 years.


How is this even remotely possible? I struggle to touch a curb only once per month :roll:


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Received these water pipe fittings today - very cheap off eBay - hope they fit as well as the plastic stock ones as they feel pretty robust.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Just cruised through the thread from start to finish - well, not finish because you're not done 8) 
Some pretty interesting things you've done but admittedly, "Big Turbo" grabbed my attention. What are you thinking to do in that regard?
The rear seat delete and stereo bits I flew past (not my cup of tea) but when you got to wheels I drooled like Homer Simpson when he thinks about beer. I like looking at wheels and what different people do with them. The 6 spokes in the photo you posted with the contrast look wicked.
I also love that colour on a TT. What's it called? And are those ebay coolant bits plastic or alloy?


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Van Well said:


> Just cruised through the thread from start to finish - well, not finish because you're not done 8)
> Some pretty interesting things you've done but admittedly, "Big Turbo" grabbed my attention. What are you thinking to do in that regard?
> The rear seat delete and stereo bits I flew past (not my cup of tea) but when you got to wheels I drooled like Homer Simpson when he thinks about beer. I like looking at wheels and what different people do with them. The 6 spokes in the photo you posted with the contrast look wicked.
> I also love that colour on a TT. What's it called? And are those ebay coolant bits plastic or alloy?


Thanks for the comments - the colour is Denim Blue which is a factory colour. It has really grown on me in the last year or so.

The rear seat is really quite useless and so removing it allowed me a have some fun building the roll bar and speaker box like I was 18 again . And obviously the stereo is much more capable than stock.

The coolant pipes are alloy and feel nice and sturdy. As with any Chinese car parts off eBay they may fit fine or not at all. At $35 Canadian for all it seemed like a good risk for something with no moving parts.

I really like the look of the stock six spokes - just wish they came in 18's and were not so heavy - 29# for a 17" wheel is pretty terrible.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

I swapped out the Chinese lug bolts that came with the wheel spacers to proper made in the USA race studs. These are conversion studs that are m14x1.5 going into the hub and m12x1.5 on the wheel side. 78mm long which allows for up to a 20mm spacer safely. In my application I get 10-11 threads engaged on the rear lugs and more through the lug on the front. The steel nuts I have are 10-12 threads looks like. Stud manufacturer said min 7-8 threads engagement for safe use so more than ok.

On top of the potential quality issues with Chinese lug bolts on a high HP car&#8230;. studs are so much nicer to install and align wheels with that just that is worth the change in my opinion.

Why conversion studs down to 12mm diameter? Many aftermarket wheels use "tuner lugs" which have a pretty skinny OD and it is very hard to find good thin m14 lugs that work. The other set of Niche wheels I have will only work with thin od lugs (<21mm). Easy to find all sorts of options in m12 for this spec.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I can see the benefit of converting to studs as refitting them heavy wheels without a tool to line them up often results in the use of bad language, did you use any thread lock when fitting the studs.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Delta4 said:


> I can see the benefit of converting to studs as refitting them heavy wheels without a tool to line them up often results in the use of bad language, did you use any thread lock when fitting the studs.


Yes - locktite blue.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Denim Blue 8) cool name for an automobile body colour! You're dead right about eBay or Amazon Chinese parts. The problem these days is that so many western businesses also have their products manufactured in China. So you have to dig a bit deeper in your due diligence. Of course, China can produce quality stuff and you'd hope the western business selling their products has quality control. But many eBay & Amazon sellers in the West are just on-selling. Buyer beware.
In any case, when you get around to installing the alloy coolant bits, post up how the fitment went.
I actually find the rear seats quite useful to put stuff on. And of course, folding them down creates a massive load area for a small coupe. The 2 + 2 Sports coupe mold has been around for nearly 100 years. With just about every famous sportscar marque having one in their model line up. Probably the most notable and longest standing being the Porsche 911 - but our little TT's have a rear hatch with a large load space. So you can have a 2 + 2 Sports coupe that you can take to the hardware store or put a surfboard in the back. Form and function.....


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Test fit one of the Niche Misano wheels I bought - I like it but it is hard to tell without a tire on and sitting on the ground. I am still not 100% on the black colour or if I should paint them in a similar colour to the stock 6 spokes.



















Picked up a mint set of Firestone tires last night to try out properly. Stay tuned for install in the next few days.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Out of the garage and washed for the first time in over a year.










Went for a quick drive - fun - forgot how tiny this thing feels on the road.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

Wow... colour pops much better in the daylight. Nice shade of blue & just the right colour for the wheels.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

JoeKan said:


> Wow... colour pops much better in the daylight. Nice shade of blue & just the right colour for the wheels.


Thanks!

I have been slowly turning up the boost and am at 22psi currently. Pulls pretty hard and fun to drive!


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

At the current ride height in the front I have a bit of rubbing. It is the very outside edge of the tread touching the inner fender liner screw that is in the middle of the arch. I am running 15mm spacers on the front with 235/45/17 tires. I think the fix is going down to something like an 8mm spacer. I think I might just take them off and spin these spacers down on a lathe. Def don't want to raise it up more&#8230;.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Those Titanium grey 6 spokes look wicked with the Denim Blue 8) 
Understated bling :wink:


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Van Well said:


> Those Titanium grey 6 spokes look wicked with the Denim Blue 8)
> Understated bling :wink:


Thanks - I am finding I like them more than I thought I would too.










I'm liking this also.


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

You need a new boost gauge ...... like the rock guitar amplifier that gets turned up to...... 11 8)


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

As above you definitely need a new boost gauge, I have a 35psi one, and I was sometimes hitting the pin on that one too.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

StuartDB said:


> As above you definitely need a new boost gauge, I have a 35psi one, and I was sometimes hitting the pin on that one too.


I am planning on getting one of these but with the silver bezel - will match the ARM AFR gauge in the dash now.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Re-dyed the seats black. Turned out really nice for how little effort and expense was involved. They were in pretty good shape minus the fading in the wrinkles.

Before:









After:


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

I bought a different boost gauge than I originally planned on. The AEM one is nice but this one was a 1/4 of the price and I think it will do just fine for now. It goes up to 30psi which is the main thing.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks better and has a more appropriate range.


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

Did you refurbish your front grills, they appear very shiny and black. Mine are very old and dull, I'm looking for a product to make them look new.
I have a Denim Blue TT with grey powder-coated wheels! Looks almost as good as yours.


----------



## TTfromBC (Nov 11, 2019)

tt92103 said:


> Did you refurbish your front grills, they appear very shiny and black. Mine are very old and dull, I'm looking for a product to make them look new.
> I have a Denim Blue TT with grey powder-coated wheels! Looks almost as good as yours.


No refurbishment of grills - this car however has lived indoors most of its life.


----------



## JoeKan (Mar 10, 2019)

TT92103... have a look at this thread. Talks about the very same thing. I'm about to order a bottle for my TT grille and the lower grilles on my Golf.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2017677


----------

